

The Drama Of Being A Venture Capitalist Isn’t Really For Me - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/26/gideon-yu-drama-venture-capitalist/

======
phlux
What is the TL;DR regarding his reputation, I haven't particularly followed
his career...

Would it be safe to assume that he tried to overly apply his CFO mentality to
tech/eng?

I have had way too many CFOs like that in my past...

